# Ancient Coin Cube scramblr



## Hazel (Aug 31, 2018)

Could anybody make a program for scrambling this cube? It would be preferable to have the notation work like this: each circle face has a letter (F, U, B, L, D, R) and each corner has a number (UBL=1, UBR=2, UFR=3, UFL=4, DFL=5, DFR=6, DBR=7, DBL=8).
I would really appreciate anything!


----------



## CMOS (Sep 6, 2018)

I made one! (https://test.speed-cmos.com/ancientCoinScrambler.html)
Example scramble output: L 1 L' 1 7' B' D' 1 3 5 R D2 F B2 6' L2 1 D U2 B' R2 4' U2 F L' 3' U R' F2 8' D2 6' D 5' 8 2' 6' 3 1 4'
The program makes sure there are no unnecessary moves like U U or U 5 U or even U 6 D 7' 9 F2 L 8 U.
The scrambles currently have 40 moves in length, as that seemed enough to me for a random moves scrambler.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 6, 2018)

This is awesome, thank you so much!


----------

